# I'm a real musician now.



## Azathoth

I'm a bass guitar player in a band now.

I just have to actually learn to play bass. I've had it for a few years but have had no motivation to do anything but fake it badly.

Just feel like showing off.


----------



## david johnson

well, well...congratulations!
try to learn both tabs and standard notation.

dj


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

It's really  to hear about this.

Next step: teach your boyfriend the lyrics to "Behind the Wall of Sleep" by _The Smithereens_. Sample stanza-

Well, she held a bass guitar
and she was playin' in a band
and she stood just like Bill Wyman
Now I am her biggest fan


----------

